# Bairds Soft Red Wheat Malt (Torrifed Wheat Malt)



## BKBrews (16/9/16)

Can anyone shed more light on what this grain actually is? I can't even find information on the Bairds website. Whenever I input "Torrified Wheat" into beersmith, it says it's an un-malted grain and under the Bairds grains it doesn't exist.

I have about a kilo of it, which I was going to pair with some Maris Otter (90% MO, 10% wheat) with lots of late Ella and Galaxy). Want to get my recipe right in BS!


----------



## Blind Dog (16/9/16)

Torrified wheat is unmalted wheat that's been heat treated to break down the cellular structure which gives it its puffed appearance, but more importantly allows for rapid hydration and allows easier access by malt enzymes to the starches for conversion into sugars. It's typically used in English ales at 5% to 10% to aid head retention and mouthfeel. It needs to be cracked and, as far as I am aware, added to the mash


----------



## BKBrews (16/9/16)

> Torrified wheat is unmalted wheat that's been heat treated to break down the cellular structure which gives it its puffed appearance, but more importantly allows for rapid hydration and allows easier access by malt enzymes to the starches for conversion into sugars. It's typically used in English ales at 5% to 10% to aid head retention and mouthfeel. It needs to be cracked and, as far as I am aware, added to the mash


I might just chuck it in at 10% with the Maris Otter then and see how it turns out.... thanks.


----------

